# Bright but junk



## Zonker (Oct 22, 2018)

I first discovered LED lights when replacing the flouresent lights in the kitchen. What a difference they make. I then put them in the garage and finally my shed/workshop. They're a great option for any space.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah they work wonders especially in cold areas where even the best florescent bulbs still have to warm up a little. The color temperature is something you've got to keep an eye on for task light such as finishing or other worm where lighting color could have an effect on quality.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great lighting upgrade


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

The pictures don't really do it justice, I'm hoping the cool color temperature doesn't pose problems down the road when finishing.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

LEDs are great lighting and I have changed a lot of my household to it, but I found when I tried to convert my existing 8' fluorescent fixtures in my shop to LED. However, the LED tubes generated a RF (radio frequency) wave that interfered with my shop AM/FM radio so I had to go back to fluorescent…..or stop using the radio.
A couple of weeks ago I converted my 4' fluorescent fixtures in my garage to bypass type LEDs which worked great. Then I brought my radio into the garage and found the same RF interference. That was not a problem for the garage because I don't listen to radio there. I should point out I live in a rural location where AM/FM radio signals are not very strong to begin with to that may only be adding to my interference problem.

Some LED tubes are only powered from one end so if you put them in backwards (they are marked) they will not light up.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

That's interesting to know, I have no problem where I'm at but I can see it could be a problem if your tubes are throwing off enough RF and you don't have a strong signal the radio is going to suffer. I don't even have the shop set up yet so I've still got a ways to go before I get all the stereo wired up yet.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

There are retrofit kits online that will convert 8' fixtures using 4 -4' magnetic LED strips. Replace the ballast with the led driver an stick the magnetic LED strips to the fixture. LED's are available in many different color temps, from ,3000 op to 5000, pick what you like. I have mostly 5000, but also some 3000 to warm up the color for finishing if needed. Do not purchase direct replacement LED lamps that run off the old ballast. When the old ballast dies, you need a new one to run the lamps.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I've seen those too and considered them for my last garage as I had 8' florescent fixtures there. Ultimately what I had worked and my primary focus was on my shop lighting so I never got around to upgrading the garage lighting before I moved.


----------



## Breeze73 (Jul 14, 2016)

Additionally, LEDs can cause interference with Garage Door Openers. While it's not the end of the world, it can be frustrating.


----------



## justme54 (Aug 21, 2019)

I've never purchase from these guys, and I never will. They're plastering craigslist with ads with half the dictionary at the bottom, so they pop up no matter what you search for. Not the kind of tactic a reputable business uses. Save your money for someone with some class.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, I forgot to update this a while back. I did have an electronic failure and a couple hardware failures a few months after installation. They seemed annoyed that I had only bought four and giving me the run around on how to get the problem rectified. Said they'd send two new fixtures (which I expected as they were no doubt packaged in DongChowping) and I waited and waited and waited. Called back maybe 3-4 weeks later, at first seemed to have forgotten me (apparently customers aren't important?), after some digging they allegedly had sent some, I asked for tracking info. and told me it was sent to my Paypal account. I don't have a Paypal account and only used them for payment as a guest. Gave them a couple more days to get me the tracking to my email address and it never came. Calling them back and now getting defensive, tells me to just package everything up and send it back, they'll fully refund everything including whatever the shipping costs, very unprofessional. Needless to say I didn't want to do that as for the most part everything despite being fragile was working, a solid C- grade chinesium. That's where it was left, I just assumed I was on my own and heard nothing more, funny thing is 6 days later two more fixtures arrived. So yeah, their marketing tactics are questionable, product might seem goodish if backed by solid support, which it isn't and customer service was positively appalling, thus my change from the original four stars to one.


----------



## badluck (Apr 18, 2011)

I ordered a case of led lights from this company, and so far they've been o.k.
But I wish I would have read this review first, then I doubt if I would have got them.
So far so good, I just hope I don't need the warranty.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

After the initial, mostly company owner generated problems, they've been fine. I know if I had to take them down and move them, the hardware would be broken and I'd have to trash them or figure out something else to hold them. There's no way I'd consider contacting the company again for anything!


----------

